# bone meal



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

have someone looking for food grade bone meal, for dogs on a raw diet, anyone know where to get that, and if not what would be the best substitute, i don't know much about the raw diets just posting for someone

thanks


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I have gotten bone meal at health food stores in the past. But if they are already feeding a raw diet, they could just feed the dogs raw meaty bones There are also commercially produced raw diets that have the bone ground in with the meat.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Michele Fleury said:


> I have gotten bone meal at health food stores in the past. But if they are already feeding a raw diet, they could just feed the dogs raw meaty bones There are also commercially produced raw diets that have the bone ground in with the meat.


 from what i gather they raise their own sources for the raw diet, i'l check some of the health food stores, all i know s that they were looking for a supplier of it, thanks for the reply


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I haven't found an economical source for the bone meal. 

So I use ground egg shells. To dry them, I put them on a cookie sheet and leave in the oven (off) and the pilot light dries them. Then grind them in a coffee grinder to a powder. 

The egg shell powder is added to the ground meat eaten by my cats, and young puppies. The dogs get bone. Since I don't feed small animals very often, but mainly cloven hooved livestock, I need to add the Ca to the diet for the pups and cats.


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Di-Calcium phosphate


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you'll get similar benefits from diatomaceous earth (human grade) but as in previous post meat bones should be the annswer and I also feed the whole egg.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Dominic, I found egg shells kind of a pain. I would try NOW Bone Meal powder. It is a good company and they test for heavy metals and what the nutritionists recommend for folks doing home prepared diets if they don't want to do Tums. What you don't want is to get the stuff in the garden section as that's not food grade but mention for your garden. Diatomaceous earth is basically silica (like finely ground glass), so I don't know about how much calcium it'd have in it...not something I'd give my dogs intestinally either.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I haven't found an economical source for the bone meal.
> 
> So I use ground egg shells. To dry them, I put them on a cookie sheet and leave in the oven (off) and the pilot light dries them. Then grind them in a coffee grinder to a powder.


This is what I do as well. We go through a lot of eggs and family and some friends save them for me too. I don't dry them in the oven though (good idea) but rather rinse them and throw them in a container to air dry. I grind them up once every two weeks when I make my veggie "glop".


----------



## Sharon Bank (Jun 23, 2009)

I just bought some Beef Bone Dust at A Place for Paws in Columbiana, OH. It is frozen, in a small one pound container. I wouldn't call it dust, it is more like finely ground bones. Usually I just feed raw meaty bones, but I thought I would give this a try since I was there today. 

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2_5&products_id=397


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Dominic Rozzi said:


> have someone looking for food grade bone meal, for dogs on a raw diet, anyone know where to get that, and if not what would be the best substitute, i don't know much about the raw diets just posting for someone
> 
> thanks[/QUOTE
> Hey Dominic! If you google that (bone meal for barf diets or something to that effect) it should come up easily. If the person knows of a game butcher they can ask if the butcher wouldn't mind grinding up bone into meal from the game he dresses. He's most likely throwing it out anyways. But it shouldn't be hard to find. Also, put it into the search engine box here and you may find a few posts on it. Good luck.


----------

